# My King/German Shepherd



## stumper66 (Jan 18, 2014)

Hello,

Here is my dog, Hurley. I estimate he's around 140 - 150 pounds. I think he's a king shepherd but am not sure. What do you guys think?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Was he a rescue? I don't know if he is a King Shepherd. He is very big and very handsome!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

How come you don't know how much he weighs?

I would take that dog to the vet and weigh him. Then I would ask the vet to evaluate his condition with regards to his weight. If he is over-weight, then it will take a toll on his internal organs, and his joints, ultimately diminishing his quality of life and his lifespan.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

alot of dogs "look" heavier than they actually are..I agree , weigh him.

How tall is he at the shoulders?

My 32" at the shouldlers "mutant", weighed at the most 125lbs, and he was long and lean ..

Heavy weight is not good health wise unless they are in proportion


----------



## Donovan514 (Dec 26, 2013)

That dog does not look overweight whatsoever.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

His head looks to be too small for the rest of him.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

He doesn't look like he weighs that much to me AND I do think he could afford to lose a few pounds IMO.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

He looks a lot like how my dog looked at 100 lbs. She is not a king but rather over standard height-wise. I would take him to the vet to assess his body condition. He does look overweight to me but it's hard to tell from photos.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

He looks like he could lose 25 pounds, I know cause my Jake just lost 20 pounds, (103 to 93)

103 Pounds (note the small head): 


93 Pounds:


He looks and acts like a younger Dog. Now I ignore the Feeding Guide on the Food Bag. I Cut his daily intake from 4 to 2 cups a day and he has reached a healthy weight. Jake's Sire was a Big Dog weighed 115 to 120 pound range.
Pike:


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Overweight. The dog doesn't have a neck. Where did you get him from?


----------



## Wodinaz (Dec 19, 2013)

He is a beautiful looking GSD and I don't think he looks overweight one bit. I do agree with some people that you could take him to a vet or a pet store and weigh him, just to get an idea of his weight. We had a King Shepard back in the day, he weighed in at 120 lbs, but was very tall. If he is 150 lbs, I would make sure he's healthy at that weight. My current GSD is a heavy boy, but the vets that we've taken him to say he's totally healthy and strong. Do you have more pictures? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

fredh said:


> He looks like he could lose 25 pounds, I know cause my Jake just lost 20 pounds, (103 to 93)
> 
> 103 Pounds (note the small head):
> 
> ...


Jake is 83 pounds now and not 93 pounds (I was still asleep when I posted this earlier).


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Definitely an overweight dog. Just look at the size of his head to the rest of his body. As someone mentioned earlier, he has no neck. 

If this were my dog, I'd aim for at least a 20 pound weight loss. Maybe more.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

The dog is obese not overweight. Thats not an opinion, also a King shepherd will genrrally have a plush or long coat. A King Shepherd is a GSD mix not a GSD type.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Incorrect. When the head seems so small that it looks as if it were Photoshopped on, you know you need to take a few pounds off him.



Donovan514 said:


> That dog does not look overweight whatsoever.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

fredh said:


> Jake is 83 pounds now and not 93 pounds (I was still asleep when I posted this earlier).


He looks great, congrats to both of you!


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

In any event I would get that Dog to the Vet for an official Weigh In and a Good Check up asap.


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Nigel said:


> He looks great, congrats to both of you!


Thanks!


----------



## Wodinaz (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm sorry, but some of you are making some harsh judgements based off a couple of pictures. The op was asking about the type of GSD he has, not to critique him. If he said "I have a 150 pound GSD, does he look overweight?" That would be different.



stumper66 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Here is my dog, Hurley. I estimate he's around 140 - 150 pounds. I think he's a king shepherd but am not sure. What do you guys think?


But he's not. He's asking what we think about him being a King GSD. Cut the guy some slack. For the love of all things holy, it's his first post. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Wodinaz said:


> I'm sorry, but some of you are making some harsh judgements based off a couple of pictures. The op was asking about the type of GSD he has, not to critique him. If he said "I have a 150 pound GSD, does he look overweight?" That would be different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OP is asking if its a "King GSD" because of the size of the dog. And the dog is only as big as he is because he is overweight. So I do believe that most of these responses are warranted.

OP- King Shepherds are a mixed breed and have long hair. Your dog seems overweight.


----------



## Wodinaz (Dec 19, 2013)

GatorDog said:


> OP is asking if its a "King GSD" because of the size of the dog. And the dog is only as big as he is because he is overweight. So I do believe that most of these responses are warranted.
> 
> OP- King Shepherds are a mixed breed and have long hair. Your dog seems overweight.


And you know that from 2 pictures. You my friend should be working for some government agency with those skills...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Wodinaz said:


> And you know that from 2 pictures. You my friend should be working for some government agency with those skills...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol, yes? I could have told you from one picture. And I'm obviously not alone considering the mnumber of replies stating the same thing. Its the same way that you can tell a person is overweight in a picture. Not rocket science, but thanks for the compliment. 

Gotta wonder why people get so offended when you tell them that their dog is overweight...


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Wodinaz said:


> And you know that from 2 pictures. You my friend should be working for some government agency with those skills...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What's your point? Would it be a more valid observation if there were 4 pictures instead of 2? It's obvious.

And the OP asked what people think. Were they asking specifically what breed the dog is or what they thought about the dog? It's not very clear to me since they weren't very specific and they did mention the dog's weight in that first post.

Would it make you feel better if everyone just ignored the obvious when being asked what we think?



GatorDog said:


> Gotta wonder why people get so offended when you tell them that their dog is overweight...


I'm wondering the same thing. It's not like anyone called the dog ugly or anything.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I think it is OK to mention the weight issue even though the OP didn't ask about it. He may not have asked about it because he didn't realize the dog was overweight. 
IMO this forum is pretty caring and willing to educate so we shouldn't get offend by unsolicited advice if it comes from a good heart.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

You can talk about the weight issue without it becoming too snarky, saying he has a pinhead or whatever. That's not helpful or kind. I commented because I had an overweight dog myself and she literally is like a different dog at a healthier weight. She can jump, run better, way more playful, more interested in life, etc. Is there really any scenario where 150 lbs would NOT be considered obese for a GSD?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Actually Kings also have short/stock coats as well, they are not all LC's


----------



## VanBuren shepherds (Dec 3, 2012)

He's a big boy but he's not a King Shepherd. This is a King Shepherd!







He looked huge and when I rescued him I was told he was 150 lbs. I had him weighed the day I got him and he only weighed 93 lbs. Looks can be deceiving.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Actually Kings also have short/stock coats as well, they are not all LC's


Just checked the breed standard, I stand corrected! I have only seen long coated ones, so I wasn't aware.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

GatorDog said:


> Just checked the breed standard, I stand corrected! I have only seen long coated ones, so I wasn't aware.


Where do you find the breed standard for a King Shepherd? To the best of my knowledge they are not recognized by the American Kennel Club nor the Canadian Kennel Club...has that changed?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

they are ARBA I believe (american rare breed association)


----------



## Donovan514 (Dec 26, 2013)

Are all these dogs overweight too?? Long Coat German Shepherd Breeders of Long Coat German Shepherds - Long Coat German Shepherd puppies for sale


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Saphire said:


> Where do you find the breed standard for a King Shepherd? To the best of my knowledge they are not recognized by the American Kennel Club nor the Canadian Kennel Club...has that changed?


King Shepherd Standard of the Breed

Not sure of their association, but I know someone who is a breeder and does enter conformation shows with her Kings. They were long coats.


----------



## Donovan514 (Dec 26, 2013)

It looks to be that you have a large boned shepherd. If he was a show line then he'd be overweight. This is no show line GSD. More pics would help.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Donovan514 said:


> Are all these dogs overweight too?? Long Coat German Shepherd Breeders of Long Coat German Shepherds - Long Coat German Shepherd puppies for sale


Its much harder to tell with long coats, but these people have their heaviest dog at 135lbs, not 150. I think an oversized GSD at 135 is more likely than 150. And this person lists their other dogs at more reasonable weights, between 80-100lbs.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Donovan514 said:


> It looks to be that you have a large boned shepherd. If he was a show line then he'd be overweight. This is no show line GSD. More pics would help.


What does the dog's lines have to do with body weight?


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Donovan514 said:


> Are all these dogs overweight too?? Long Coat German Shepherd Breeders of Long Coat German Shepherds - Long Coat German Shepherd puppies for sale


That breeder looks to be breeding for oversize dogs with long coats, not something a responsible breeder would do. But it's sometimes hard to tell with long coats, their coat can make them look overweight when in actuality they are not. The dog in question though is a normal stock coat and while handsome does look like he could drop 20+ pounds, it would be a lot better for his health! Hard to say for sure but he looks like a PB GSD to me.


----------



## Wodinaz (Dec 19, 2013)

It's very easy to get upset over a weight issue, if it's something you've struggled with. From a pet or personal stand point. It's not easy to understand if you havent had to go through it. 

Am I talking from experience? Yes. My boy Odin has been labeled as "overweight" from people who think they know what they're talking about (not from here), and have spent a LOT of money seeing different vets and getting tested because I felt bad. And all the veterinarians I've seen tell me he's just fine. Some GSD have large bloodlines. He's just a big dog, with big bones. So who do I believe? People that tell me they know the breed? Or a doctor?

Maybe I just take peoples feelings into consideration, and maybe I shouldn't. 

I'm done. It's clear to me that I'm battling an uphill battle, and I have no desire or need to be in any debate. So good day and carry on.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

GatorDog said:


> King Shepherd Standard of the Breed
> 
> Not sure of their association, but I know someone who is a breeder and does enter conformation shows with her Kings. They were long coats.


They cannot be AKC or CKC events as they are not recognized. If I am wrong please point me to the information source to confirm.

I went to the ARBA site and on they hold conformation events for "International" Titles. They are also looking for "new rare breeds" whatever that means.


----------



## Donovan514 (Dec 26, 2013)

Lucy Dog said:


> What does the dog's lines have to do with body weight?


My point is that he looks like a large boned dog... If my wife weighed 200 pounds then she would be overweight, however, I look perfectly normal at 200 pounds given I am a larger boned man. Are you saying large boned shepherds are all overweight?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Wodinaz said:


> It's very easy to get upset over a weight issue, if it's something you've struggled with. From a pet or personal stand point. It's not easy to understand if you havent had to go through it.
> 
> Am I talking from experience? Yes. My boy Odin has been labeled as "overweight" from people who think they know what they're talking about (not from here), and have spent a LOT of money seeing different vets and getting tested because I felt bad. And all the veterinarians I've seen tell me he's just fine. Some GSD have large bloodlines. He's just a big dog, with big bones. So who do I believe? People that tell me they know the breed? Or a doctor?
> 
> ...


I said it in another thread, but the average person doesn't have a clue what a healthy dog should look like.

Not saying you are, but if you'd like an opinion, just start a new thread and ask for opinions. Post some pictures - front, top, and side views. As long as your dog doesn't have a big fluffy coat, it should be pretty easy to tell.

There's no secret about how to lose weight. If the dog is overweight (without any medical issues), just feed less and exercise more. As the people in charge of feeding our dogs, we control how many calories the dogs take in. Sometimes diets need to be adjusted if the dog is too heavy. If you burn off more calories you're taking in, you're going to lose weight.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Dogmantics Dog Training Blog: Does your dog have a waist?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Wodinaz said:


> It's very easy to get upset over a weight issue, if it's something you've struggled with. From a pet or personal stand point. It's not easy to understand if you havent had to go through it.
> 
> Am I talking from experience? Yes. My boy Odin has been labeled as "overweight" from people who think they know what they're talking about (not from here), and have spent a LOT of money seeing different vets and getting tested because I felt bad. And all the veterinarians I've seen tell me he's just fine. Some GSD have large bloodlines. He's just a big dog, with big bones. So who do I believe? People that tell me they know the breed? Or a doctor?
> 
> ...


If someone tells you that your dog is fat and you take it personally, then I don't know what to tell you. That's just ridiculous. 

I can also talk from experience. My "family pet" Beagle still lives with my mother and is massively overweight. I know it and I tell her every time I see her. She knows that its because they feed her too much, but it doesn't bother them. No one goes around whining about being offended because the dog is fat. 

Many vets also mostly reccommend food like Science Diet, opt for early spay and neuter and push vaccines into dogs way too often. I'm saying this as a vet tech who works in veterinary hospitals. So you can take some things that they have to say with a grain of salt. A vet also told me that this Beagle wasn't "that bad".



And we did bloodwork and everything came back fine. So they let us go without saying much, even though the dog is very obviously overweight. And she is in no way from "large bloodlines" or big boned. Just fat.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Saphire said:


> They cannot be AKC or CKC events as they are not recognized. If I am wrong please point me to the information source to confirm.
> 
> I went to the ARBA site and on they hold conformation events for "International" Titles. They are also looking for "new rare breeds" whatever that means.


No, its not AKC or CKC. I don't know or (to be perfectly honest) care to know, but I believe its whatever that Rare Breed Association is.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Donovan514 said:


> My point is that he looks like a large boned dog... If my wife weighed 200 pounds then she would be overweight, however, I look perfectly normal at 200 pounds given I am a larger boned man. Are you saying large boned shepherds are all overweight?


No, I'm just saying this one most likely is. 

You're probably much taller and have more muscle mass than your wife too. That's just how humans are typically built between males and females.

A show line dog that is 25" and "large boned pet line" dog that's 25" should be pretty similar in weight. They may have a different conformation, but one isn't going to look extra heavy and the other lean unless it's a weight issue.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Donovan514 said:


> My point is that he looks like a large boned dog... If my wife weighed 200 pounds then she would be overweight, however, I look perfectly normal at 200 pounds given I am a larger boned man. Are you saying large boned shepherds are all overweight?


No one said large boned dogs are overweight. Just said that overweight dogs are overweight.


----------



## Donovan514 (Dec 26, 2013)

More examples of large boned shepherds. Again, I'm not saying these are quality bred dogs, but I am saying that just because they are large doesn't mean they are overweight or unhealthy. www.ayerslegends.com


----------



## Donovan514 (Dec 26, 2013)

Based on these pictures, he looks like a large boned shepherd. It seems that the owner thinks he's a king shepherd do to his overall size.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Donovan514 said:


> More examples of large boned shepherds. Again, I'm not saying these are quality bred dogs, but I am saying that just because they are large doesn't mean they are overweight or unhealthy. www.ayerslegends.com


Do you think that those dogs look anything like the dog in the original post?


----------



## Donovan514 (Dec 26, 2013)

GatorDog said:


> Do you think that those dogs look anything like the dog in the original post?


No, they are just examples of large boned shepherds. We do not know the height, length of the dog in these two pictures, so until she original poster chimes in, and shows us more pictures, we have no idea if he's overweight or just LARGE. Take a look around this forum and you can clearly see how many variations of shepherds there are. There are 51 pound females and there are 90 pound females...70 pound males and 120 pound+ males. Not all of them are over/under weight and unhealthy.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Donovan514 said:


> No, they are just examples of large boned shepherds. We do not know the height, length of the dog in these two pictures, so until she original poster chimes in, and shows us more pictures, we have no idea if he's overweight or just LARGE. Take a look around this forum and you can clearly see how many variations of shepherds there are. There are 51 pound females and there are 90 pound females...70 pound males and 120 pound+ males. Not all of them are over/under weight and unhealthy.


I don't see what the height of the dog has to do with it. This dog could be 20" or 28" and it wouldn't matter. Forget the actual weight in terms of the the number, just look at the body shape. That's how you tell if a dog is overweight or not.


----------



## Donovan514 (Dec 26, 2013)

Lucy Dog said:


> I don't see what the height of the dog has to do with it. This dog could be 20" or 28" and it wouldn't matter. Forget the actual weight in terms of the the number, just look at the body shape. That's how you tell if a dog is overweight or not.


...so height doesn't change the correct weight for a dog? Does that comply will all living creatures? Does that mean an English Bulldog can weigh just as much as an American Bulldog? You are correct with body type, that ALSO plays a role in determining the proper weight of the individual dog. That is my point exactly.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Donovan514 said:


> No, they are just examples of large boned shepherds. We do not know the height, length of the dog in these two pictures, so until she original poster chimes in, and shows us more pictures, we have no idea if he's overweight or just LARGE. Take a look around this forum and you can clearly see how many variations of shepherds there are. There are 51 pound females and there are 90 pound females...70 pound males and 120 pound+ males. Not all of them are over/under weight and unhealthy.


It's not the weight that's important, alone it's just a number, the weight in proportion to each individual dog is what matters and the OPs dog could stand to lose some. It's not to be mean, it's to make them aware. The dog pictured looks to be on the larger side, all the more reason to keep him fit, all that weight baring down on hips and elbows takes its toll. Take a look at fredh's thread and look at what they've accomplished.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

That is not what she is saying.

The picture the OP posted shows a dog who is overweight....how tall he is does not change the fact he is overweight.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Donovan514 said:


> ...so height doesn't change the correct weight for a dog? Does that comply will all living creatures? Does that mean an English Bulldog can weigh just as much as an American Bulldog? You are correct with body type, that ALSO plays a role in determining the proper weight of the individual dog. That is my point exactly.


Different heights are going to have different weights. I wouldn't expect a GSD that's 20" tall to weigh 120 pounds. I also wouldn't expect a 28" GSD to weigh 60 pounds. 

But like I said before, forget the actual weight in terms of a number. Look at the dog. Look at the shape of the dog. Use common sense. 

A healthy dog that is 20" and one that is 28" should still have a similar body shape if they're where they should be weight-wise. Obviously, the 28" dog is going to weigh more though, but that's not going to make him automatically overweight.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Wodinaz said:


> Am I talking from experience? Yes. My boy Odin has been labeled as "overweight" from people who think they know what they're talking about (not from here), and have spent a LOT of money seeing different vets and getting tested because I felt bad. And all the veterinarians I've seen tell me he's just fine. Some GSD have large bloodlines. He's just a big dog, with big bones. So who do I believe? People that tell me they know the breed? Or a doctor?


A vet told me this dog was just fine. Proof that just because they can get a DVM doesn't mean they aren't an idiot.



FWIW, her thyroid levels were tested. The vet resisted the request and told me it was a waste of money. I insisted. Levels came back low. One month on medication and she dropped 10 pounds. She weighed 97 pounds when this picture was taken and was 22/23 inches tall.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Vets need business. If they go around telling their clients that their dogs are fat they are going to upset people and lose business. As a student of veterinary medicine I care about the welfare of people's pets and will call it like it is. This is not the picture of health, sorry if that offends anyone. There are health benefits to keeping a dog at a proper lean and conditioned weight.


----------



## Donovan514 (Dec 26, 2013)

Lucy Dog said:


> Different heights are going to have different weights. I wouldn't expect a GSD that's 20" tall to weigh 120 pounds. I also wouldn't expect a 28" GSD to weigh 60 pounds.
> 
> But like I said before, forget the actual weight in terms of a number. Look at the dog. Look at the shape of the dog. Use common sense.
> 
> A healthy dog that is 20" and one that is 28" should still have a similar body shape if they're where they should be weight-wise. Obviously, the 28" dog is going to weigh more though, but that's not going to make him automatically overweight.


We need more pics or better yet a video to offer an educated opinion. This dog appears to have a narrow nose and head and that's all you seem to need to determine that he's overweight. I'm not convinced he's overweight. I'm not saying he isn't, I'm just being the voice of reason and stating that there is no way to tell if he's overweight in these pictures. There are hundreds of images of large boned shepherds online that show a very similar physique as this dog. I guess they are all overweight.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

I do not think he is a king shepherd just an overweight german shepherd.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> Vets need business. If they go around telling their clients that their dogs are fat they are going to upset people and lose business.


This. We have had clients refuse to see certain vets or have certain assistants work with them because they have had the 'gall' to make completely tactful, respectful observations about their pet's morbid obesity. Some instantly hackle (the owners, I mean!) with even the question "how much are you feeding?" and others flat out refuse to accept that their 29lb chihuahua that can't breathe or walk because they're so fat might potentially have a few too many pounds.
Is it worth loosing a client to keep after them about weight loss? Nope. We'd rather the pet come in for routine care than miss medications or vaccinations because the owner can't stand hearing that their precious pet is not at a healthy weight.

I agree with others with regards to OP. Not a king shepherd, nor at an ideal weight. Nice dog, though! Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> Vets need business. If they go around telling their clients that their dogs are fat they are going to upset people and lose business. As a student of veterinary medicine I care about the welfare of people's pets and will call it like it is. This is not the picture of health, sorry if that offends anyone. There are health benefits to keeping a dog at a proper lean and conditioned weight.


That's one reason I really like my vet. I had a rescue who was a big GSD, and she made me raise my hand and swear that he wouldn't gain another ounce at 110 lbs, and that when she saw him next, she wanted him down to 100 or less. Another rescue, another REALLY big GSD who had been heartworm positive when he was found as a stray near Austin TX, she found a heart murmur that the rescue group's vet had missed. She was really vigilant with his weight and wanted him lean the rest of his life for the sake of his heart. Not all vets are in it just for the money


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

OP asked if it was a King shepherd or a German shepherd. Not if his dog was overweight. 

OP I don't know which one he is but he is beautiful no matter what! Did you get him from rescue? Is it possible he is a mix?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Donovan514 said:


> We need more pics or better yet a video to offer an educated opinion. This dog appears to have a narrow nose and head and that's all you seem to need to determine that he's overweight. I'm not convinced he's overweight. I'm not saying he isn't, I'm just being the voice of reason and stating that there is no way to tell if he's overweight in these pictures. There are hundreds of images of large boned shepherds online that show a very similar physique as this dog. I guess they are all overweight.


How else are you going to tell that a dog is overweight? What is a video going to show you? My opinion has nothing to do with his head. You could cut the head off the picture completely and tell me thats its a Saint Bernard mix and I would still say that it could stand to lose a few to maintain a healthy weight for its body type.


----------



## Donovan514 (Dec 26, 2013)

GatorDog said:


> How else are you going to tell that a dog is overweight? What is a video going to show you? My opinion has nothing to do with his head. You could cut the head off the picture completely and tell me thats its a Saint Bernard mix and I would still say that it could stand to lose a few to maintain a healthy weight for its body type.


Have you ever taken a picture of yourself and said "I look terrible/fatter/skinnier in the pic?"


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Donovan514 said:


> Have you ever taken a picture of yourself and said "I look terrible/fatter/skinnier in the pic?"


You just described my reaction to every picture of me ever, haha


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

shepherdmom said:


> OP asked if it was a King shepherd or a German shepherd. Not if his dog was overweight.
> 
> OP I don't know which one he is but he is beautiful no matter what! Did you get him from rescue? Is it possible he is a mix?


My gawd.....you would think we all just gave this dog a death sentence!!

The OP pointed out a way big dog wih regards to what it weighs which of course makes you look for a huge Shepherd. I surely did not say the dog needs to lose a few pounds just to offend the OP. Many people have no clue their dog is overweight....just as many have no idea how many years you can lose if it continues. The advice to get him down a few pounds is done in a caring non-judgemental way and out of concern.

My mil is finding out first hand why she should have listened to me years ago to get some weight off her 4 legged best friend. Her dog can barely walk now at a whopping 8 years old.

To the OP, nobody here is trying to offend you....comments are a heart felt concern and in hopes you have years of healthy fun with you dog.


----------



## Donovan514 (Dec 26, 2013)

marbury said:


> You just described my reaction to every picture of me ever, haha


Lol... you're not alone. Pictures can be deceiving and even over complimentary.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Donovan514 said:


> Have you ever taken a picture of yourself and said "I look terrible/fatter/skinnier in the pic?"


Totally not on the same page at all. Once again...this is about DOGS. Why people chose to relate their own weight issues to their dogs, I will never understand. No camera magically adds ten pounds to anything. I look the same in pictures as I do in real life. Are some unflattering? Absolutely. But I'm not just magically ten pounds heavier in a photo than I am in real life. If someone looks overweight in a photo, its because they're overweight in real life. A physically fit person doesn't photograph as an overweight person or vice/versa

:headbang:


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

> OP asked if it was a King shepherd or a German shepherd. Not if his dog was overweight.
> 
> OP I don't know which one he is but he is beautiful no matter what! Did you get him from rescue? Is it possible he is a mix?





Saphire said:


> My gawd.....you would think we all just gave this dog a death sentence!!
> 
> The OP pointed out a way big dog wih regards to what it weighs which of course makes you look for a huge Shepherd. I surely did not say the dog needs to lose a few pounds just to offend the OP.


Over react much?


----------



## Donovan514 (Dec 26, 2013)

GatorDog said:


> Totally not on the same page at all. Once again...this is about DOGS. Why people chose to relate their own weight issues to their dogs, I will never understand. No camera magically adds ten pounds to anything. I look the same in pictures as I do in real life. Are some unflattering? Absolutely. But I'm not just magically ten pounds heavier in a photo than I am in real life. If someone looks overweight in a photo, its because they're overweight in real life. A physically fit person doesn't photograph as an overweight person or vice/versa
> 
> :headbang:


We are on different pages. A picture CAN add what appears to be 10 pounds... Hence the saying..., but a 180b man will not appear 250lbs in a pic, but he might appear to be 190. Keep banging your head. Getting back to the dog, he may be overweight, but in those pics, as accurate as they may or may not be, he looks very large and powerful...even plush. More pics! A video! A vet visit even will yield the facts. Great looking dog by the way.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> If someone looks overweight in a photo, its because they're overweight in real life. A physically fit person doesn't photograph as an overweight person or vice/versa
> 
> :headbang:


Not really depending on the angle of the picture the depth of the picture and the lighting you can really make a dog look different. 

Same dog. Clearly not fat you can see the line at his stomach and his hip bones in the first two pictures. The third picture makes him look huge. Its loose skin, winter coat, and the way he is sitting. He is 90#'s and 12 years old.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Guess its just sunshine and butterflies on this forum now. If you give an honest opinion, everyone gets offended. Its a shame..


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

:headbang: Just under 24 hrs and 7 pages of comments and the OP hasn't returned.

Good job... scared off another one.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

shepherdmom said:


> OP asked if it was a King shepherd or a German shepherd. Not if his dog was overweight.
> 
> OP I don't know which one he is but he is beautiful no matter what! Did you get him from rescue? Is it possible he is a mix?



This is also a public discussion forum and some of the best and most informative conversations tend to happen when subjects go slightly OT. Why is it taboo to discuss weight? Have we gotten that sensitive? Sometimes owners are not aware of what a proper body condition should look like because people with letters after their name whose opinion they trust aren't always honest or knowledgeable in that department. Ask me what we are taught about body condition scoring in vet medicine and it's often subjective from one person to the next. In the Rottweiler world, many people think the dog looking like a sausage kolache is normal, a tube with no indention. If someone decided to publicly post something then it's fair game, IMO. Maybe the OP won't "get it", but someone lurking and silently reading might.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think I brought up the dog's possibly being overweight first. I tried to do it diplomatically. It was done not to offend, but because an over-weight dog is unhealthy, and it will reduce the quality of life and the lifespan. 

Angelas, I agree with you. Some vets will not tell you your dog is overweight even if you ask them. This is terrible. My clinic hired a new vet, and she works out of their other office. When I got Rushie back after being with his family for 3 years, he was 105 pounds. The dog was always 78 - 80 pounds when I had him. The dog had OFA Good hips, and Normal elbows when I tested him at 2. 

I asked the vet, she said he looked good. Huh? I said, "he looks like a coffee table," and she said, "No, he's fine." I gave him to my contractor and told him that I would take at least 15 pounds off of him, he's overweight but the vet says he is fine. 

A few months later I asked the contractor about him, and he said he has trouble with his hips, he's doesn't get up and down so easily, and has trouble with the steps. I told him he had his hips tested, his hips are fine. He is OVERWEIGHT. Take some weight off of him. 

When I talked to him next, he said the dog is doing much better, he's lost weight, and he is running up and down the steps now. The dog is eight now. I saw him a couple of days ago. He looks brilliant. He is full of vigor. He is healthier than he was a year ago, because a year ago, when he was seven, he was fat. 

He will have more healthy time on earth because my contractor listened to me, not that vet, and took some weight off of him. 

I will not go to that vet because she is either incompetent when it comes to evaluating a dog's weight, or she is too concerned with keeping her patients that she will LIE to them. Neither is doing dogs any good. 

Dogs are different than people. But they suffer from the same types of things we do when we are overweight. But the differences are:

1. The dog is not at fault, we determine what they eat, and how much, and how they exercise and how much. 

2. Dogs do not eat to cover emotional pain or trauma. They eat because the food is there. Some will turn away from food and become picky, others will eat whatever is available. But they do not have eating disorders linked with their mental/emotional state. 

3. It is we, the owners that equate food and love, and go about loving our dogs to death. We put all kinds of emotional baggage on our dog's weight that is totally un-necessary. Just drop the amount you are feeding by half a cup, or cut their kibble with green beans, and take an extra trip around the block every day. I wish it was as easy for us to lose weight as it is for them. 

4. If it becomes difficult to take weight off a dog, look for problems like thyroid or diabetes. It is much harder to put weight on a dog that is determined to be thin, than it is to prevent a dog from becoming obese.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

GatorDog said:


> Guess its just sunshine and butterflies on this forum now. If you give an honest opinion, everyone gets offended. Its a shame..


Can Butterflies get fat?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

selzer said:


> I think I brought up the dog's possibly being overweight first. I tried to do it diplomatically. It was done not to offend, but because an over-weight dog is unhealthy, and it will reduce the quality of life and the lifespan.
> 
> Angelas, I agree with you. Some vets will not tell you your dog is overweight even if you ask them. This is terrible. My clinic hired a new vet, and she works out of their other office. When I got Rushie back after being with his family for 3 years, he was 105 pounds. The dog was always 78 - 80 pounds when I had him. The dog had OFA Good hips, and Normal elbows when I tested him at 2.
> 
> ...



:thumbup:

And there you have it!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

thin skinned. if you don't agree with someone they're offended.
if the wind changes directions they're offended. lol.



GatorDog said:


> Guess its just sunshine and butterflies on this forum now. If you give an honest opinion, everyone gets offended. Its a shame..


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> thin skinned. if you don't agree with someone they're offended.
> if the wind changes directions they're offended. lol.


I am offended by how easily some get offended.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

shepherdmom said:


> Not really depending on the angle of the picture the depth of the picture and the lighting you can really make a dog look different.
> 
> Same dog. Clearly not fat you can see the line at his stomach and his hip bones in the first two pictures. The third picture makes him look huge. Its loose skin, winter coat, and the way he is sitting. He is 90#'s and 12 years old.


Maybe it's just me, but that dog looks to have the exact same body type in all of the pictures. I'm not seeing any difference.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Saphire said:


> Can Butterflies get fat?


Not my butterflies. Vet says my butterflies are just fine.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Lucy Dog said:


> Maybe it's just me, but that dog looks to have the exact same body type in all of the pictures. I'm not seeing any difference.


Neither do I. He also has a neck and his head looks normal in proportion with his body.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

GatorDog said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> And there you have it!


Agreed. Great post, Selzer. You said it perfectly.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

GatorDog said:


> Not my butterflies. Vet says my butterflies are just fine.


phew!!


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

selzer said:


> I think I brought up the dog's possibly being overweight first. I tried to do it diplomatically. It was done not to offend, but because an over-weight dog is unhealthy, and it will reduce the quality of life and the lifespan.
> 
> Angelas, I agree with you. Some vets will not tell you your dog is overweight even if you ask them. This is terrible. My clinic hired a new vet, and she works out of their other office. When I got Rushie back after being with his family for 3 years, he was 105 pounds. The dog was always 78 - 80 pounds when I had him. The dog had OFA Good hips, and Normal elbows when I tested him at 2.
> 
> ...


I was going to respond because this thread was so silly, but this response says it all. Every time someone says my dogs are too thin, I take it as a compliment to know I am doing my job right as an owner and my pet will have a long healthy life. The average dog owner and vet have no clue or are not willing to speak up because the weight issue in our country has become so ridiculous. The facts are the facts and obesity does shorten life span. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stumper66 (Jan 18, 2014)

Wodinaz said:


> I'm sorry, but some of you are making some harsh judgements based off a couple of pictures. The op was asking about the type of GSD he has, not to critique him. If he said "I have a 150 pound GSD, does he look overweight?" That would be different.
> But he's not. He's asking what we think about him being a King GSD. Cut the guy some slack. For the love of all things holy, it's his first post.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks.
We last had him weighted a few months back and he was 134 pounds. Since then it looks like he's gained a few. He'll be back to the vet soon.
We got him from a family that didn't have the time that the dog demands. He's a big puppy, always wants to play. He's just over 3 years old.
Also, the dog's neck is basically invisible, as he's got a thick fur coat around his neck.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

stumper66 said:


> Thanks.
> We last had him weighted a few months back and he was 134 pounds. Since then it looks like he's gained a few. He'll be back to the vet soon.
> We got him from a family that didn't have the time that the dog demands. He's a big puppy, always wants to play. He's just over 3 years old.
> Also, the dog's neck is basically invisible, as he's got a thick fur coat around his neck.


He is really beautiful. My GSD also has the thick neck fur. I do think he is probably from the lines of someone breeding oversized GSDs as opposed to King shepherds. Also white GSDs can be larger and he looks like maybe he has white dogs in his ancestry? Thanks for sharing.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

See? No one was scared off. 
This person looks as if he wants the best for his dog. Sheesh....


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

stumper66 said:


> Thanks.
> We last had him weighted a few months back and he was 134 pounds. Since then it looks like he's gained a few. He'll be back to the vet soon.
> We got him from a family that didn't have the time that the dog demands. He's a big puppy, always wants to play. He's just over 3 years old.
> Also, the dog's neck is basically invisible, as he's got a thick fur coat around his neck.


He's a great looking dog. I can't answer your question on whether or not he's a King Shepherd. 134 lbs. is a big dog though! 

If you don't mind me asking, what type of food do you feed him and how much a day? With a large frame dog, you will want to lean him out as much as possible. The folks responding here are giving great advice for large framed dogs like you have. It's just I don't know what an ideal target weight would be for a King Shepherd. 

But very nice looking dog.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

The vet told me my mix is at a healthy weight all the times I've asked, but I think she is getting chunky. But it is due to her medication, so I haven't done anything about it really. She's not too bad. This is old she has gained weight since then but my vet still won't say she's anything but ideal when I ask her. She is 53lbs now she was about 45 in this photo and still the same height.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

He's a pretty dog. Doubt if he's a King shepherd, though. Probably just a mix of GSD and Malamute, maybe? Some Malamutes are huge. He does look a bit overweight, but I've seen worse. It would be good for him to shed 10-15 pounds.

As far as the vets... I have heard so many people with obese dogs tell me that "the vet said he was fine", that I'm beginning to think that some vets *want* their patients to be overweight. Because of the health problems obesity causes, it will mean more $$$ in the vet's pocket over the life of the dog. I know that's terribly cynical of me, and I hope I'm wrong. But I can't figure out for the life of me, why else vets would lie to their clients.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Freestep said:


> But I can't figure out for the life of me, why else vets would lie to their clients.


Because they want to keep them as clients. 
Nowadays, few can take criticism without getting *offended*. You can't tell people that they are messing up. 
Everyone is perfect, or has "issues" (forget the use of the word "problems") that give them license to go ahead and do whatever they please and dance merrily, clueless, trough life. 
Until it comes to bite them in the butt.
And then it will be everyone else's fault.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)




----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

That Chart should be very helpful to anyone that is in denial that their Pet is Obese or Overweight. Obesity in Pets is as much of an Epidemic as it is in their 2 legged Companions.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

My vet has that chart on the wall in his lobby. That's part of the reason I like him--he and his staff are proactive about keeping pets at a healthy weight.

I never understood why some people get offended when you tell them their dog is overweight. It's an easy problem to fix--just feed less food! You'll save so much money in the short-term by buying less dog food, and in the long-term by having a healthier, happier pet!


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

True story: I know someone who's actually vet-shopped until they heard what they wanted to hear. Yup, one vet said to take some weight off and the dog would live an extra 4 years. Well, the vet who got her business said the dog was fine. This dog is so fat it isn't funny! Nothing at all like OP's dog - I'm talking rolls of flesh.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Sunflowers said:


> Because they want to keep them as clients.
> Nowadays, few can take criticism without getting *offended*. You can't tell people that they are messing up.
> *Everyone is perfect, or has "issues" (forget the use of the word "problems")* that give them license to go ahead and do whatever they please and dance merrily, clueless, trough life.
> Until it comes to bite them in the butt.
> And then it will be everyone else's fault.


Ahem, I don't believe you got the memo. We no longer use the word *"issues"* either. We now use *"quirks"*. A "quirky" dog is cute and endearing, right? That quirky resource guarding, separation anxiety, marking in the house......just a few more loveable traits.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Ahem, I don't believe you got the memo. We no longer use the word *"issues"* either. We now use *"quirks"*. A "quirky" dog is cute and endearing, right? That quirky resource guarding, separation anxiety, marking in the house......just a few more loveable traits.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

LOL! That guy is tooooo quirky for my liking. I'm scared.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> I am offended by how easily some get offended.


Frankly, this offends me. 

To the OP: No, I do not think you have a King Shepherd. I think you have a large boned GSD who could stand to lose 15 or so pounds. I say that because his neck has rolls and he doesn't look proportional. Or maybe those aren't the best photos. Either way, I love his coloring!  

*-*Summer*-*


----------

